# Lol erhat rofl gesagt...



## corlay (18. Mai 2009)

Beispiel:

Lol du hast Rolf gesagt 

LOL du hast Lol du hast Rolf gesagt gesagt 

ROFL du hast LOL du hast Lol du hast Rolf gesagt gesagt gesagt 

LOL du hast ROFL du hast LOL du hast Lol du hast Rolf gesagt gesagt gesagt gesagt

usw...


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

lol, ein mod wird hier gleich close sagen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Mai 2009)

Lol, er hat Mod gesagt.


----------

